# Is this an allergic reaction?



## Welovedante (Dec 18, 2003)

I gave my 8.5 month old some yo-baby yogurt, and he got these red splotches on his cheek and chin. Dh didn't think this was an allergy, so he gave him some more yogurt a day later, and more spots happened. Is this an allergic reaction to the yogurt? Is it all dairy? I thought yogurt was supposed to be okay for them? My pediatrician told me to give him yogurt when he was 4 months old... Do you think it might've been b/c it was peach-flavored? But I thought peaches were pretty low on the allergen list. HELP!

Thanks.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 20, 2001)

It sounds like a reaction to me.

Is it a completely natural yougourt with nothing added except real fruit? Most fruit yougourts are loaded with sugar, additives, artificial flavourings etc. so your little one could be reacting to another ingredient.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I agree with Penelope, except that a dairy allergy is not the same as lactose intolerance. Sounds like your little one is allergic to dairy. Sometimes allergies go away, sometimes they get worse with time. Other common signs of dairy allergy are stuffy nose, diarreah with cramps, exzema, hives...


----------



## Bellasmom (Mar 13, 2004)

My dd did fine with yogurt at 9 months, but another little girl at her daycare (same age) had the same red, blotchy face rxn. Her parents just held off for awhile, and now (at 11 months) she is fine with cheese, etc. Sometimes it's just a matter of time until their bodies are ready.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Definately sounds like some kind of allergic reaction... i'd hold off for a few more months... i'm really suprised your ped said to give any dairy to an infant of 4 months!! usually the peds say 9 months for yogart.


----------



## newbabybug (Feb 27, 2004)

It does sound like an allergic reaction. Allergic reactions tend to happen in three sites, the breathing passages, the skin and the intestines. Dairy products are ranked as one of the most-allergic foods. Food allergies tend to change over time though. Most lessen as the baby grows older, some occassionally worsen and others disappear completely. Just give your baby some time before reintroducing yogurt.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

i don't know when pediatricians in this country will stop advising to give a baby yoghurt! drives me crazy, that's a big NONO in europe. no dairy for babies under 12 months!
ds is allergic to dairy, he's 20 months. 5 mins max after he has it he gets blotchy on his chin and around his mouth.
just because certain companies don't know what else to throw on the market for new moms to buy means, that it's all good for them. drives me up the wall....dairy, wheat, nuts should not be part of an infants diet. they're allergens! there might be several contests in those stupid parenting magazines about who's america's cutest cheerio baby, but it is not good for them!








:




























:


----------



## Welovedante (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow, thanks for all the responses! I bought the "super baby food" book, and it suggested yogurt as well.







Can you guys give me some proper advice on what my 8.5 month CAN eat (since he turns blotchy with yogurt, now I'm afraid of everything!)

TIA


----------



## wenat (Apr 17, 2004)

I went with Super Baby Food's yogurt recommendation as well, and my baby boy was allergic to yogurt (sneezing, hives) at 9 months. I made breastmilk yogurt (follow the steps in Super Baby Food, but get the starter from the health food store instead of starting with commercial yogurt) and he wasn't allergic to that. (I wanted to make sure he wasn't allergic to the yogurt bacteria or something like that.)

I've also read that goat's milk can be less allergenic, so if you want to give him dairy, you can also try goat's milk yogurt. I haven't done that yet -- going to try after a year. Oh, and I did try him on soy yogurt, which he loved -- ate half a container the first time I offered it to him.

Hope this helps.


----------

